# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  جميع برامج مقاومة الفيروسات فى تجميعة واحدة و هى تعمل بدون تنصيب

## المهندس عبدالكريم

جميع برامج مقاومة الفيروسات فى تجميعة واحدة و هى تعمل بدون تنصيب 



جميع برامج مقاومة الفيروسات فى تجميعة واحدة و هى تعمل بدون تنصيب

ذهبت إلى صديق يعانى من بعض المشاكل مع الفيروسات و هالنى ما وجدت من كمية من الفيروسات المحترمة فى حاسوبه فقمت بتنزيل برنامج nod32 الذى أثق به و قام بالفعل بإزالة العديد من الفيروسات و لكن جهازه لم يكن مستقرا كما توقعت فقمت بتنزيل العملاق الأمانى avira الذى اكتشف بدوره عددا من الملفات المشبوهة التى لم يتعرف عليها nod32 و كلا البرنامجان لم يتعرفا على فيروس autorun و copy ففكرت فى عمل تجميعة من برامج الأنتى فيرس هذه التجميعة تعمل بدون تنصيب أى portable و قد جعلتها محمولة لصعوبة تنصيب أكثر من أنتى فيرس على حاسوب واحد لأن ذلك يحدث العديد من التضارب بين البرنامجين كما قد يجعلان الحاسب لا يعمل أصلا




التجميعة تضم البرامج التالية
portable AdAwareSE

portable autotun remover


portable avira

portable kasper 6

portable mcafee

portable norton antivirus

portable nod32

portable spybot search and destroy

portable spy doctor

portable trend mecro

حجم التجميعة 113 ميجا تقريبا على رابط واحد
الآن روابط التحميل

http://rapidshare.de/files/38989133/...virus.zip.html

أو

http://uploaded.to/?id=vyg5dw

أو

http://netload.in/datei6d1c9acabd24c...ivirus.zip.htm

أو

http://depositfiles.com/files/4467791

أو

http://www.badongo.com/file/8577793

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكور مهندس عبد الكريم 

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور يا بأش مهندس ...

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## Matrix_ps

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## هشام محمود

:SnipeR (30):  :Bl (14):

----------


## moad_milhim 1

شكرا على الموضوع  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## k,vm

مشكوووور خيوو على التجميعيه الخرافيه من برامج الانتي فايرس
 :Bl (14):

----------


## skyhawk

بصراحه اشي رهيب ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## اشرف طه

الله ينور عليك ياكبير

----------


## shaban004

ألف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## al-helwaa

يعطيك الف عافيه

لاعدمنآآ جديدك

دمت بود

----------


## محمود الرجبي

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ر

----------


## زياد101

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ابو شريك

مشكوووور خيوو على التجميعيه الخرافيه من برامج الانتي فايرس :Arjel:

----------


## lonlyha

تسلم ايديك يا الغالي

----------


## feras730730

رووووووووعه البرنامج

----------

